# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغة عقد شركة تضامن

## هيثم الفقى

* عقد شركة تضامن*
*أنه في يوم ---------- الموافق 1/9/2008*
*تم تحرير هذا العقد بين كل من :-* 
*أولاً : السيد /    ..................................................           * 
* (الجنسية )/     ..................................................*
*والمقيم/    ..................................................  .......*
*                                                       ( طرف أول - شريك متضامن )
ثانياً : السيد / ..................................................*
* ( الجنسية )/ ..................................................  .*
*  والمقيم/ ..................................................  .....*
*                                                        (طرف ثان - شريك متضامن )
بعد أن أقر الأطراف بأهليتها للتصرف والتعاقد ، اتفقوا على أن المقدمة السابقة جزا لايتجزأ من هذا العقد كما اتفقوا على تكوين شركة تضامن فيما بينهم بالشروط الآتي بيانها :
أولاً :* 
*اتفق المتعاقدون على تكوين شركة تضامن فيما بينهم اسم الشركة الجميلى للنظارات الطبية والشمسية  والسمة التجارية لها "الجميلى" 
ثانياً : غرض الشركة:*
* هو القيام بأعمال تجارة النظارات الطبية والشمسية.
ثالثاً : مركز الشركة :* 
*كائن بالعقار رقم 6 بشارع محمد فتحي. قسم أول المنصورة. محافظة الدقهلية.*


*رابعاً :*
*رأس مال الشركة هو مبلغ خمسين ألف جنية فقط تم دفعه من جميع الشركاء وحصة كل شريك على النحو الآتي :
*حصة الشريك الأول: يخصه مقر الشركة وجميع التجهيزات التي تمت فيها  وتقدر قيمتها بثلاثون ألف جنيها مصريا وتقدر بثلثي رأس المال..
حصة الشريك الثاني عشرون ألف جنيها مصرياً وتقدر بثلث رأس المال.
خامساً : مدة الشركة :*
* تبدأ من 1 / 9 / 2008 وتنتهي في 31 / 8 / 2014قابلة للتجديد لمدة أخرى مماثلة ما لم يخطر أحد الشركاء الآخرين بموجب إنذار على يد محضر أو بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول برغبته في الانفصال قبل نهاية مدة الشركة أو مدة محددة بستة أشهر على الأقل .*
*سادساً : الإدارة وحق التوقيع :*
*موكلة للطرف الأول بشرط أن تكون الأعمال التي تصدر منه لتحقيق غرض الشركة وضمن أغراضها وبعنوانها .* 
*
سابعاً : اتفق الشركاء أن يتقاضى الطرف الأول مرتباً شهرياً عن مقابل أعمال الإدارة تدخل من ضمن مصروفات الشركة .*
*ثامناً : الحسابات والسنة المالية :*
* تمسك دفاتر تجارية حسب الأصول التجارية يرصد فيها رأس المال النقدي والعيني ، وتبدأ السنة المالية للشركة في أول كل عام ميلادي على أن يجرد أصول الشركة وخصومها وحساب الأرباح والخسائر في إطار ميزانية عمومية للشركة وتكون نافذة في حقهم بمجرد توقيعهم عليها أو بعد*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مضى خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إرسال صورة منها لكل منهم بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول ، أو بإنذار على ،يد محضر ويكون لكل شريك الإطلاع على دفاتر الشركة ورصيدها بنفسه أو بتوكيل عنه أو بندب أحد الخبراء .* 
*تاسعاً : توزيع الأرباح والخسائر** :*
* يتم توزيع الأرباح بعد اعتماد الميزانية ، وتوزع الأرباح بقدر حصة كل شريك بعد تجنيب نسبة قدرها 10% كاحتياطي ، ويوقف هذا الاحتياطي متى بلغ 50% من رأٍس المال  أما في حالة الخسارة في ميزانية إحدى السنوات ، فترحل إلى السنة التالية ، ولا توزع أرباح إلا بعد تغطية خسارة السنوات السابقة مع مراعاة العودة بالاحتياطي إلى النسبة المقررة له إذا كانت الشركة قد استعانت به لمواجهة الخسائر .*
*عاشراً :*
*يجب إمساك دفاتر منتظمة على النحو المقرر قانوناً ، ويكون مدير الشركة مسئول قبل باقي الشركاء عن الأضرار التي قد تترتب على مخالفة هذا الالتزام ، ولكل من الشركاء الحق في الإطلاع على تلك الدفاتر .*
*حادي عشر :*
* تبدأ  السنة المالية للشركة من أول يناير من كل عام وتنتهي بنهاية شهر ديسمبر من نفس العام ، باستثناء السنة المالية الأولى والتي تبدأ من تاريخ إشهار الشركة وتسجيلها وتنتهي في نهاية شهر ديسمبر من العام التالي .*
*ثاني عاشر: حظر المنافسة:** يتعهد الشركاء بعدم القيام بأي عمل من الأعمال التي تقوم بها الشركة أو أن ينافسها في الغرض المخصص لها ، و في حالة ثبوت مخالفة أي شريك لهذا البند يحق لباقي الشركاء فصله ومطالبته بالتعويضات الناتجة عن تصرفه .*
*ثالث عشر: الانسحاب والتنازل عن الحصص:*
*أ - لا يحق لأي شريك أن ينسحب من الشركة قبل نهاية مدتها ما لم يوافق بقية الشركاء على ذلك .*
*ب- لا يحق لأي شريك أن يبيع حصة أو رهنها أو يتنازل عنها أو جزء منها .إلا بموافقة باقي الشركاء كتابة .*
*ج - وفى حالة أية مخالفة أي شريك لما جاء بالبند السابق لا ينفذ هذا التصرف في حق باقي الشركاء مع الاحتفاظ بجميع حقوقهم بسائر أنواعها .*
*رابع عشر : وفاة أحد الشركاء أو فقدان أهليته :*
* لا تنحل الشركة بوفاة أحد الشركاء أو الحجر عليه ، وتستمر مع ورثته في حالة وفاته ، على أن يكون للقاصر منهم موصياً عليه ويتضامن في حدود حصته الأرثية ، أما غير القاصر فيكون متضامناً مطلقاً  ، فإن لم يقبلوا ذلك قدرت حصة المورثة وقت الوفاة وسلمت لجميع الورثة واستمرت الشركة بين باقي الشركاء .*
*( إذا تم قبول الورثة وجب تعديل العقد فيما يختص بأسماء الشركاء وحصصهم )*
*
خامس عشر : فسخ الشركة :*
* تفسخ الشركة قبل نهاية مدتها متى بلغت خسائرها نصف رأس المال ، إلا إذا قبل الأطراف الاستمرار فيها ، أما إذا اتفقوا على التصفية ، فيتم الاتفاق على مصفي وإلا تعيين اللجوء إلى المحكمة المختصة لتعيين مصفي .*
*سادس عشر : تسجيل الشركة** :*
* يتفق الشركاء على أن يكون مدير الشركة هو الذي يقوم بتسجيل هذا العقد والإشهار عنه بالطرق القانونية أو توكيل لشركاء للأستاذ /هيثم الفقى المحامى بتسجيل الشركة واتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لذلك بمصاريف على عاتق الشركة .*


*سابع عشر :*
*تختص محاكم المنصورة بنظر المنازعات التي قد تنشأ عن هذا العقد ، ويعتبر عنوان كل طرف الموضح به موطناً مختاراً في هذا الصدد ما لم يتم إخطار باقي الشركاء كتابة بتغييره .*
*سابع عشر :** تحرر هذا العقد من نسختين بيد كل شريك نسخة للعمل بها ونسخة تحفظ بمركز الشركة ، وأخرى تسلم لمكتب السجل التجاري لإتمام القيد بالدفاتر المعدة لذلك .*
*
توقيع الشركاء*
*
الشريك الأول /*
*بطاقة قومية رقم /*
*الشريك الثاني /*
*بطاقة قومية رقم/*

----------


## ashrafsalah

مشكووووووووور

----------


## محمد فخري

عقد شراكة ممتاز اعتقد ان عقود الشراكة الان تحتاج الى توثيق من قبل موثق معتمد

----------

